#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Будда - Живое существо? Вопрос по лекциям

## Silver

Хотел бы задать вопрос.

В своих лекциях по Пустоте А.Берзин  сказал следующее:
Живые Существа и Будды имеют непрерывный поток сознания. Он не прекращается с достижением Нирваны. Разница между ними лишь в том, что у Живых Существ этот поток сознания – омрачен, а у Будд – нет.

Далее говориься: 
Будда - не является Живым существом.

Хотелось бы узнать, школа Гелуг разделяет эту точку зрения?

----------


## Dondhup

Имеется в виду, что Будды не является обычным живым существом. О чем А.Берзин и говорит.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Хотелось бы узнать, школа Гелуг разделяет эту точку зрения?


Чтобы ответить на этот вопрос нужно прежде всего определиться, что понимать под "живым существом".

----------

Шавырин (14.01.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Живые существа - семчен - обладающие сознанием находящиеся в сансаре под властью кармы и аффектов.

----------

Kening (12.05.2009), Вова Л. (12.01.2009)

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

Тогда если Будда не находится в сансаре под властью кармы и аффектов, то он, выходит, неживое существо?

----------

Шавырин (14.01.2009)

----------


## Asanga

Будда - существо обладающее просветленным сознанием.

----------


## Asanga

Все это тонкости перевода слова семчен, и не более того. Ассоциаций живой, неживой в нашем понимании здесь нет.

----------

Dondhup (13.01.2009), Kening (12.05.2009), Naldjorpa (08.02.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (13.01.2009), Вантус (26.01.2009), Вова Л. (13.01.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Для омраченного Будда есть живое существо,
> Для просветленного живое существо есть Будда.
> Для глупого Будда есть живое существо,
> Для мудрого живое существо есть Будда.
> 
> Если сознание извращенное, то Будда есть живое существо,
> Если сознание спокойное и уравновешенное, то живое существо есть Будда.
> Как только зарождается извращенное сознание,
> Будда скрывается внутри живого существа.
> ...


Сутра помоста шестого патриарха 
http://klein.zen.ru/pravda/002/sutra6.html

----------

Kening (12.05.2009), Ray (06.03.2009), Калдэн (13.01.2009), Лора (14.01.2009), Чиффа (26.03.2009), Шавырин (14.01.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Для омраченного Будда есть живое существо,
> Для просветленного живое существо есть Будда.
> Для глупого Будда есть живое существо,
> Для мудрого живое существо есть Будда.
> 
> Если сознание извращенное, то Будда есть живое существо,
> Если сознание спокойное и уравновешенное, то живое существо есть Будда.
> Как только зарождается извращенное сознание,
> Будда скрывается внутри живого существа.
> ...


Солидарен с Asang(ой). Будда - это просветленное живое существо, а не нечто, зависящее от чужого взгляда, сознания.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Будда - это просветленное живое существо, а не нечто, зависящее от чужого взгляда, сознания.


вот  :Smilie:  если Будда - просветленное живое существо, у Него должна быть свое сознание, так? Только в отличии от обычных существ Его Сознание просветленное, ничем не омраченное. Появилось ли это Сознание откуда-нибудь? Нет, оно всегда есть у живых существ, только оно омрачено. Когда временные омрачения исчезают, проявляется истинная Природа Будды.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (15.01.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Природа Будды истинно существует?

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Пробуждение, пусто от самобытия...

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

вообще Природа Будды сложный вопрос, в котором мне лично еще разбираться и разбираться...

----------


## Aion

> Пробуждение, пусто от самобытия...


http://caricatura.ru/black/doljenets/pic/257.jpg

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

это Вы к чему?

----------


## Dondhup

> вообще Природа Будды сложный вопрос, в котором мне лично еще разбираться и разбираться...


Это хорошее желание, по ходу придется разбираться с различными воззрениями в буддизме  :Smilie:

----------


## Bastiliy

Просветленый не является Буддой, он всего лишь просветлился. Просветление это разрушение дуальности и эго. Будда же был не только просветленным но он знал Дхарму, и знал как лекго обьяснить живым существам закон Дхармы.

----------


## Dondhup

> Просветленый не является Буддой, он всего лишь просветлился. Просветление это разрушение дуальности и эго. Будда же был не только просветленным но он знал Дхарму, и знал как лекго обьяснить живым существам закон Дхармы.


В канонических текстах Будда=Просветленный=Татхагата.

Достижение непосредственного восприятия пустоты собственной самосущности происходит при достижении уровня Архата.

----------


## Aion

> это Вы к чему?


http://lirs.ru/vimala/vns_7.htm

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> http://lirs.ru/vimala/vns_7.htm


ну и?  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> ну и?



ॐ मण पदम ह

----------


## Bastiliy

Но если взять понятие Сатори - внезапное пробуждение... Не только Татхагаты были пробужденными. Ошо Раджниш "просветлился" в 21 год, так же сам Дайсэцу Судзуки (японский буддолог), с помощью своего проповедника Сена "достиг" Сатори. Или возможно я путаю понятие "пробужденный" и "просветленный"? :Confused:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ...Ошо Раджниш "просветлился" в 21 год...


"просветленный никогда не скажет о том, что он - просветленный".

----------

Kening (12.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> вот  если Будда - просветленное живое существо, у Него должна быть свое сознание, так? Только в отличии от обычных существ Его Сознание просветленное, ничем не омраченное. Появилось ли это Сознание откуда-нибудь? Нет, оно всегда есть у живых существ, только оно омрачено. Когда временные омрачения исчезают, проявляется истинная Природа Будды.


Немножко испорчу праздник: -) 




> Когда странник Ваччаготта спросил о том, что случается с освобождённым умом (vimutta citta) после смерти архата, Будда привёл в качестве ответа пример с пламенем (МН 72, 19). Пламя горит за счёт топлива. Оно обусловлено. Когда горючее подходит к концу, пламя гаснет (nibbuta). Абсурдно задавать вопрос о том, куда уходит пламя после того, как оно потухло. Точно также абсурдно спрашивать, куда уходит освобождённый ум после смерти архата. Это дурацкий вопрос. 
> 
> ...знаменитая монахиня, архат Патачара, получила глубокое прозрение, приведшее её к просветлению, пока она смотрела то, как затухает масляная лампа (Тир 116). Она осознала глубочайшее сходство пламени с умом, поняла, что и то и другое обусловлено, и подобно тому, как “ниббанизировалось” пламя, также должно было произойти и с сознанием.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (08.02.2009), Ray (06.03.2009)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Немножко испорчу праздник: -)


Если вы дотошно разберетесь с "объектом отрицания", то поймете, что ваше понимание приведенной вами цитаты об исчезновении сознания, мягко говоря поверхностно.

----------

Dondhup (07.02.2009), Naldjorpa (08.02.2009)

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Абсурдно задавать вопрос о том, куда уходит пламя после того, как оно потухло.


Если Вы намекаете на то, что оно исчезло, то это не совсем то, что подразумевалось в тексте... пламя перешло в другую, скрытую форму... непламени...

----------


## Dondhup

> Немножко испорчу праздник: -)


Будда ПОСЛе достижения Просветления проявляли нирманакаю, самюхогакаю.Например Лама Цонкапа, Будда Майтрея, Будда Манджушри.\, Будда Авалокитешвара. Так что в любом случае тезису об уничтожении сознания противоречит опыту.

В наше время в Монголии очень много пользы принес Ученик Будды Шакьямуни Архат Бакула Ринпоче.

Конечно сторонники теории уничтожения сознания могу утверждать что либо это глюки либо это вообще не Будды и не Архаты.

Так же их оппоненты могу утверждать что в Палийский канон не вошло все слово Будды. что их понимание неполно и т.п
Поэтому когда кто от однозначно утверждает что есть она правильная школа - Тхеравада а все остальные придерживаются ложных воззрения, то ничего кроме сожаления эта позиция не вызывает. 

Я думаю, что нужно с уважением относиться к словам реальных практикам той или иной традиции, тем более что теоретических рассуждения основанных на чтении книг хватает, а реального слушания, анализа и освоения Дхармы очень мало.

----------


## Аньезка

> "просветленный никогда не скажет о том, что он - просветленный".


А Шакьямуни не скромничал...

----------

Ray (06.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Будда Шакьямуни явил нирманакаю в форме Всемирного Учителя  :Smilie:

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Будда Шакьямуни явил нирманакаю в форме Всемирного Учителя


Уважаемый Dondhup. Пожалуйста, сделайте себе автоматическую подпись под сообщения: "с т.з. Махаяны". Так будет правильно по отношению ко всем  :Smilie:

----------

Ray (06.03.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Если вы дотошно разберетесь с "объектом отрицания", то поймете, что ваше понимание приведенной вами цитаты об исчезновении сознания, мягко говоря поверхностно.


Пожалуйста, быть может Вы сможете обойти противоречия?




> "Такова форма, таково ее возникновение, таково ее исчезновение. Таково чувство ... Таково распознавание ... Такова воля ... Таково сознание, таково его возникновение, таково его исчезновение".
> (© Будда Шакьямуни, Ангуттара Никая IV.41, "Самадхи сутта" http://dhamma.ru/canon/an4-94.htm)





> (..) И он не предается ни размышлению, ни воображению. У него (..)уничтожаются эти состояния сознания и не возникают другие, грубые состояния сознания. Он обретает уничтожение. Таково, Поттхапада, постепенно внимательное достижение уничтожения сознания".
> (© Будда Шакьямуни, Дигха Никая 9: Поттхапада сутта, http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn09.htm)


http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=118
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...8&postcount=98
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=109

Буду благодарен.

----------


## Dondhup

Стану Буддой  обязательно сделаю  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Пожалуйста, быть может Вы сможете обойти противоречия?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=118
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...8&postcount=98
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=109
> ...


О чем речь и шла, Будда достигает вне концептуального непосредственного восприятия таковости, грубые состояния сознания исчезают, остается только сознание Просветленного существа.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (08.02.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Тут говорят о полном уничтожении сознания. Но если Будда достиг просветления (или явил его с другой точки зрения) и потом учил, тогда кто учил, уничтоженное сознание учило?

От нескольких учителей слышал ясный ответ на вопрос "остаётся ли сознание после ухода в нирвану" - "да, остаётся наитончайшее сознание. каковы могут быть причины его уничтожения? если сознание небыло создано, оно и не может быть разрушено" (повторюсь речь идёт о наитончайшем сознании). любые элементы никуда не исчезают, они могут лишь переходить в другое состояние, непостоянное но изменяющееся.

А в приведённый выше цитатах из сутр речь вроде идёт о грубом сознании.



> (..) И он не предается ни *размышлению*, ни *воображению*. У него (..)уничтожаются *эти состояния сознания* и не возникают другие, *грубые состояния сознания*.


+ мысль о полном уничтожении это помоему крайность и нигилизм, несвойственная буддизму (такие утверждения о уничтожении сознании я восновном слышал как страшилки от христиан).

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (08.02.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> О чем речь и шла, Будда достигает вне концептуального непосредственного восприятия таковости, грубые состояния сознания исчезают, остается только сознание Просветленного существа.


Да не совсем о том. Речь о полном угасании всякого сознания (и вообще всего) в nirodha-samapatti, вслед за чем, когда оно (сознание) возникает снова, пробуждающийся (кстати, вот оно что...) не видит, но сам на своем собственном *опыте* *испытывает* Взаимозависимое Возникновение. Тогда его "свежепоявившееся" сознание действительно Просветлено и поддерживается. До Париниббаны... Вот такой Happy End  :Smilie:

----------

Хайам (08.02.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Но если Будда достиг просветления (или явил его с другой точки зрения) и потом учил, тогда кто учил, уничтоженное сознание учило?


См. пост выше.




> От нескольких учителей слышал ясный ответ на вопрос "остаётся ли сознание после ухода в нирвану" - "да, остаётся наитончайшее сознание. каковы могут быть причины его уничтожения? если сознание небыло создано, оно и не может быть разрушено" (повторюсь речь идёт о наитончайшем сознании). любые элементы никуда не исчезают, они могут лишь переходить в другое состояние, непостоянное но изменяющееся.


http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...8&postcount=98
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=109




> А в приведённый выше цитатах из сутр речь вроде идёт о грубом сознании.


И о грубом, и о том, которое ушло. Ясно сказано: "уничтожаются *эти* состояния и не возникают *другие*, грубые состояния сознания.", потому что все остальные (ниже сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия) грубее.




> + мысль о полном уничтожении это помоему крайность и нигилизм, несвойственная буддизму (такие утверждения о уничтожении сознании я восновном слышал как страшилки от христиан).


Любое сознание - конструировано. Что касается страшилок, то тут нужно правильно понимать сказанное. Небытия нет. Т.к. сущ. или не сущ. - зависимые понятия. Зависимые от существующего. А поскольку существующего нет, то следует отмести их как пустые, как умозрительные и не применимые к абсолютной, конечной истине.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Ivan_P, Вы исходите исключительно из собственного понимая сутр? учителям не доверяете? может лучше обратились бы к какому-нибудь учителю за разъяснениями?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ...
> "свежепоявившееся" сознание...


Странный термин, сами придумали?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Ivan_P, встречный вопрос, у потока сознания было начало или его создание?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Ivan_P, Вы исходите исключительно из собственного понимая сутр? учителям не доверяете? может лучше обратились бы к какому-нибудь учителю за разъяснениями?


Я исхожу, конечно, из того, что написано в суттах. Будда так скурпулезно и по многу раз рассказывал свое учение, что понять его превратно не так просто. По поводу учителей, то учителям Махаяны не доверяю особо, потому что сличая их слова с суттами Канона, вижу разницу (Будда перед смертью велел сверять все сказанное с суттами, и то, что не соответствует им, отбрасывать). Также Будда предупреждал, что со временем будут не его учение "слушать", но труды трудов других учителей. Вот его слова (спасибо, который раз, Zom(у)): http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...34&postcount=9 Даже читая Ламрим я удивлялся, почему даже в нем на слова Будды ссылок лишь процентов 3-5%.

По поводу того, только ли я один так понимаю, вот Вам ответ (всю книгу пока не прочитал, час-полтора назад нашел)

http://dhamma.ru/lib/vimala.htm

поик по словам: *Если вы будете продолжать свою практику, ваш ум, со временем, достигнет более высоких и тонких уровней медитации (аруупа джхāна)* и далее по тексту.

----------

Хайам (08.02.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Ivan_P, встречный вопрос, у потока сознания было начало или его создание?


Тут видите ли, дело в чем... О начале речь может идти лишь тогда, когда имеется в виду существование времени. Но его, увы, совершенно не существует. Оно - лишь "сейчас", и вообще ни сколько не длится. Течет не оно, но наш ум, складывая видимые изменения (ума, сознания) в поток, наблюдая который мы, улавливая изменения ("в режиме онлайн"), складывая их в события (свойство ума такое - обозначать совокупности как целое), думаем, что время течет. Но это не время течет. Это ум течет.

Так что о начале этого процесса речи быть не может. Нет начала. Но конструкт (сознание в том числе) существует также естественно без этого начала, как лево подразумевает право и которое вместе с ним никогда не начиналось (т.е. не было такого, чтобы "лево-право" когда-то не имели свою "силу" в пространстве).

(Всё, ушел).

----------


## Dondhup

> Я исхожу, конечно, из того, что написано в суттах. Будда так скурпулезно и по многу раз рассказывал свое учение, что понять его превратно не так просто. По поводу учителей, то учителям Махаяны не доверяю особо, потому что сличая их слова с суттами Канона, вижу разницу (Будда перед смертью велел сверять все сказанное с суттами, и то, что не соответствует им, отбрасывать). Также Будда предупреждал, что со временем будут не его учение "слушать", но труды трудов других учителей. Вот его слова (спасибо, который раз, Zom(у)): http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...34&postcount=9 Даже читая Ламрим я удивлялся, почему даже в нем на слова Будды ссылок лишь процентов 3-5%.
> 
> По поводу того, только ли я один так понимаю, вот Вам ответ (всю книгу пока не прочитал, час-полтора назад нашел)
> 
> http://dhamma.ru/lib/vimala.htm
> 
> поик по словам: *Если вы будете продолжать свою практику, ваш ум, со временем, достигнет более высоких и тонких уровней медитации (аруупа джхāна)* и далее по тексту.


Будда учил практиковать по книгам?
До нашего времени учителя линии Махаяны демонстрируют достижение реализации поэтому говорить о том что они практикуют не Учение Будды вообще глупо. Скорее Вы видите не соответствия там где их нет.
Кроме того канон - это не только тексты, которые признает Тхеравада.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

кстати текст по теме:

"Доказательство достоверности Будды (комментарий к «Праманаварттике»)". геше Джампа Тинлей:
http://www.tushita.ru/index.php?auto...s&showfile=103

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ...учителям Махаяны не доверяю особо...


Зачем тогда тревожить ум в ветке Махаяны, что бы что-то доказать или подтвердить свою правоту?

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (08.02.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Зачем тогда тревожить ум в ветке Махаяны, что бы что-то доказать или подтвердить свою правоту?


А вот это я действительно не усмотрел  :Embarrassment:  Спасибо, что поправили, а то не красиво получилось. Прошу прощение. Зато упомину, что в достижения Чже Цонкапы я охотно верю. Человек с такой нравственнойстью (которая суть опора для Правильной Cосредоточенности) действительно мог узреть конечую Истину + иддхи приобрести (становится "множественным" как минимум) без каких либо рассуждений. На собственном опыте. Идея полной самоотверженности весьма возвышена и похвальна. Главное, что на конечный результат (Париниббану и полное прекращение рождений) идеи и убеждения не должны влиять. Обеты в т.ч. Есть предпосылка как минимум в одной сутте от самого Будды. Могу привести.

Что касается слов "не верю", то они обращены не столько к учителям, но к текстам, которые противоречат Канону и здравому логическому проникновению. С учителями Махаяны я не согласен лишь в том, чем они считают Ниббану, потому что понимаю, почему именно так она характеризуется в Каноне самим Буддой, а не иначе.




> что бы что-то доказать или подтвердить свою правоту?


Чтобы наконец-то услышать непосредственное понимание братьев-Махаянистов о вечности сознания. Пока лишь тут попытка была: http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=118
Безуспешная.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (09.02.2009)

----------


## Гьямцо

> А вот это я действительно не усмотрел  Спасибо, что поправили, а то не красиво получилось. Прошу прощение. Зато упомину, что в достижения Чже Цонкапы я охотно верю. Человек с такой нравственнойстью (которая суть опора для Правильной Cосредоточенности) действительно мог узреть конечую Истину + иддхи приобрести (становится "множественным" как минимум) без каких либо рассуждений.
> 
> Что касается слов "не верю", то они обращены не столько к учителям, но к текстам, которые противоречат Канону и здравому логическому проникновению. С учителями Махаяны я не согласен лишь в том, чем они считают Ниббану, потому что понимаю, почему именно так она характеризуется в Каноне самим Буддой, а не иначе.
> Чтобы наконец-то услышать непосредственное понимание братьев-Махаянистов о вечности сознания. Пока лишь тут попытка была: http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=118
> Безуспешная.


Так никто вас в Махаяну и не собирается обращать. И разобьяснять тут на форуме достаточно непростые вещи - тоже. Ищите себе учителя и задавайте ему вопросы. Впрочем, хотите - почитайте вот эту тему http://www.buddhist.ru/board/showthr...t=5663&page=20

И перестаньте, пожалуйста, твердить о том, что если что-то входит в Канон на пали, то это-де сказано самим Буддой. Вы не сможете это доказать.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Уважаемый Dondhup. Пожалуйста, сделайте себе автоматическую подпись под сообщения: "с т.з. Махаяны". Так будет правильно по отношению ко всем


Не стоит предлагать человеку сделать то, что он не может сделать. Практик Ламрима Чже Цонкапы, реализует на практике непротиворечивость всего учения Будды Шакьямуни. В этом состоит одно из величий Ламрима.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Пожалуйста, быть может Вы сможете обойти противоречия?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=118
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...8&postcount=98
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=109
> ...


Окончательно разрешить видимые противоречия, может только тот кто их видит.  Невозможно разрешить противоречия опираясь на неприложность их видимости, для начала необходимо усомнится в достоверности этой видимости. Может ли кто нам в этом помочь? Да, это Гуру, часто доносится опираться надо на слово Будды, бесспорно, но слышали бы мы это слово без гуру? Так что хоть круть верть, хоть верть круть, а Dondhup прав без гуру никак.
Не буду далее развивать положения Ламрима, вы ведь его читали. Скажу только одно, я не отвечаю требованиям предьявляемым к гуру.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Тем не менее, всем спасибо. Больше не буду занимать ни Ваше время, ни свое.

----------


## Ray

> Природа Будды истинно существует?


Думаю да  :Smilie:

----------


## Шавырин

> Думаю да


Думаю нет :Smilie:

----------


## Ollerus

> Хотел бы задать вопрос.
> 
> В своих лекциях по Пустоте А.Берзин  сказал следующее:
> Живые Существа и Будды имеют непрерывный поток сознания. Он не прекращается с достижением Нирваны. Разница между ними лишь в том, что у Живых Существ этот поток сознания – омрачен, а у Будд – нет.
> 
> Далее говориься: 
> Будда - не является Живым существом.
> 
> Хотелось бы узнать, школа Гелуг разделяет эту точку зрения?


Будда является живым существом.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Будда является живым существом.



Будда HE является живым существом

----------


## Ollerus

> Будда HE является живым существом


ты считаешь что ты не живое существо?

даже алмазная статуя будды - живое существо, не говоря уже о его человеческих воплощениях

----------


## Dondhup

Под термином семчен - живое существо подразумеваться живое существо в сансарическом состоянии, Будда не семчен. 
"Человеческого воплощения" Будда не имеет, он проявляет нирмканакаю.

----------

Ollerus (25.03.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (25.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Думаю да


Под истинным существованием понимается независимое существования.
Но есть концепция пустоты пустоты, и природа будды пуста от независимого существования.

----------


## Fritz

> Будда HE является живым существом


А чем тогда, неживым предметом?
Имхо, будда - это живое существо досконально и правильно(без дукха) понимающее себя как живое существо.

----------


## Ollerus

> Под термином семчен - живое существо подразумеваться живое существо в сансарическом состоянии, Будда не семчен. 
> "Человеческого воплощения" Будда не имеет, он проявляет нирмканакаю.


нирманакайя - тело будды - сознание будды - активность сознания будды - жизнь будды

----------


## Fritz

> тело будды


Не тело будды, а качества будды, т.к. тело состоит из качеств - дхарм, как учит Будда, а не из субстанций, как ложно учит Аристотель.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> ты считаешь что ты не живое существо?
> 
> даже алмазная статуя будды - живое существо, не говоря уже о его человеческих воплощениях


Какая-то каша по-моему у ВАС.  Всё в кучу.  Я (как и ВЫ) -живые существа. 
Статуя (даже алмазная)-нет- это вообще нонсенс. 
И воплощений у статуи не бывает как рогов у заица. Будда - не живое существо (не семчен) в смысле терминологии.  
А кто он тогда? Он Будда, просветлённый, всеведущий  и еще тысяча эпитетов. 
У Будды нет потока сознания как у семчен и нет характеристик сознания. Примерно так.

----------

Ollerus (25.03.2009)

----------


## Ollerus

> Какая-то каша по-моему у ВАС.  Всё в кучу.  Я (как и ВЫ) -живые существа. 
> Статуя (даже алмазная)-нет- это вообще нонсенс. 
> И воплощений у статуи не бывает как рогов у заица. Будда - не живое существо (не семчен) в смысле терминологии.  
> А кто он тогда? Он Будда, просветлённый, всеведущий  и еще тысяча эпитетов. 
> У Будды нет потока сознания как у семчен и нет характеристик сознания. Примерно так.


сознание Будды есть, и оно не может прекратиться совсем, иначе мы бы сейчас не разговаривали. 
статуя (алмазная) - часть общего сознания будды
если бы я не видел вокруг себя будд, мне было бы скучно жить. 
любое деление условно и иллюзорно

----------


## Тензин Таши

> сознание Будды есть, и оно не может прекратиться совсем, иначе мы бы сейчас не разговаривали. 
> статуя (алмазная) - часть общего сознания будды
> если бы я не видел вокруг себя будд, мне было бы скучно жить. 
> любое деление условно и иллюзорно



До меня дошло- Вы недавно преобрели очень хорошую статуетку Будды. В алмазах. И она для вас ну прям как живая. Угадал?  Рад за Вас  :Smilie:

----------

Ollerus (25.03.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> У Будды нет потока сознания как у семчен и нет характеристик сознания. Примерно так.


Как это Вы пришли к такому выводу? Неужто никакого будды нет и быть не может, если нет потока сознания и его характеристик, что же тогда будда - если не поток сознания и его характеристик? Если нет потока ума и его характеристик, то тогда буддой может быть всё что угодно, например статуя, любой предмет или моё тело.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Как это Вы пришли к такому выводу? Неужто никакого будды нет и быть не может, если нет потока сознания и его характеристик, что же тогда будда - если не поток сознания и его характеристик? Если нет потока ума и его характеристик, то тогда буддой может быть всё что угодно, например статуя, любой предмет или моё тело.


Скорректирую фразу:
У Будды нет потока сознания как у семчен,   и нет характеристик сознания как у семчен. Потому что Будда - не семчен.

----------


## Ollerus

да, приобрел. скучаю, знаешь ли, он же ушел. в сознании пустоту нужно чем то заполнить, так что там статуя.

----------


## Fritz

Tenzin Tashi,

Сэм чен  буквально означает "обладающий\наделённый потоком ума (куча компонетов - потоков и характеристик)" Неважно какой поток ума - сэмченский или буддский, общее - поток ума. К тому же, только сэмченский поток ума может "породить" буддский поток, или как ещё? Неужто несэмченский поток вдруг падает ниоткуда на сэмчена и тот, сэмчен, перестаёт течь по-сэмченски?

----------


## Пилигрим

Будда не живое существо, но он же и не неживое существо. Будда это наименование накладываемое на основу. Тело, сознание, активность Будды и.т.п. это причины, условия, характеристики основы, определяющие  ее достоверность и не более того. Сама по себе основа не существует, это целый сонм причин, условий, сложивщийся определенным образом. Она не обладает независимым существованием в силу многих причин, самая глубокая из них это зависимость от наименования: Будда.
Не помю точно, но помоему, Будда сам отвечал на этот вопрос, нодо спросить у знатоков сутр, можно у Ivan_P, если мы конечно не отбили у него охоту появлятся здесь.

----------

Ollerus (25.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Будда не живое существо, но он же и не неживое существо. Будда это наименование накладываемое на основу. Тело, сознание, активность Будды и.т.п. это причины, условия, характеристики основы, определяющие  ее достоверность и не более того. Сама по себе основа не существует, это целый сонм причин, условий, сложивщийся определенным образом. Она не обладает независимым существованием в силу многих причин, самая глубокая из них это зависимость от наименования: Будда.
> Не помю точно, но помоему, Будда сам отвечал на этот вопрос, нодо спросить у знатоков сутр, можно у Ivan_P, если мы конечно не отбили у него охоту появлятся здесь.


Здесь речь идет не о пустотности Будды, а о терминах.

В тибетском буддизме семчен  (живые существа) - это сансарические существа. Будда не семчен, поскольку он не сансарическое существо.
В общепринятом в русском языке значении Будда конечно живое существо, но в контексте Учения он не явяеться живым существом.

Знатоком сутр является ПРАКТИКУЮЩИЙ буддист, понимающий смысл сутр, благодаря слушанию, размышлению освоению, например геше-лхарамаба из Дрепунг Гоман Дацана, а не тот кто утверждает, что сознание уничтожается при достижении состояния будды и неправильно трактует взаимо-зависимое происхождение.

Я уже приводил здесь историю про знатока сутр из Бурятии, которого проверяли тибетцы и который бросанием зерна очистил тексты.

----------


## Fritz

> Будда не семчен, поскольку он не сансарическое существо.


Ну как это не сэмчен, когда у него есть тело, речь, ум, ведана и прочие компонеты ума? А где же тогда будда если не в потоке ума и не в сансаре? Как можно быть несансарическим?

----------


## Ollerus

вне сансары можно пребывать долгое время, но для существа поток сознания никогда не прекращается

----------


## Dondhup

> Ну как это не сэмчен, когда у него есть тело, речь, ум, ведана и прочие компонеты ума? А где же тогда будда если не в потоке ума и не в сансаре? Как можно быть несансарическим?


Федь, о чем мы спорим.
Я слышал что термин семчен употребляется в отношении существ, находящихся под властью кармы и аффектов, соответственно Будды не семчен.

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Сэм -- это "поток", который меняется от момента к моменту. У будды он не меняется (Абхисамаяаламкара, 1-я глава). У будды есть Джняна Дхарма-кая, а вот сэм у него нет.

----------

Dondhup (25.03.2009), Оскольд (25.03.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> Когда странник Ваччаготта спросил о том, что случается с освобождённым умом (vimutta citta) после смерти архата, Будда привёл в качестве ответа пример с пламенем (МН 72, 19). Пламя горит за счёт топлива. Оно обусловлено. Когда горючее подходит к концу, пламя гаснет (nibbuta). Абсурдно задавать вопрос о том, куда уходит пламя после того, как оно потухло. Точно также абсурдно спрашивать, куда уходит освобождённый ум после смерти архата. Это дурацкий вопрос.
> 
> ...знаменитая монахиня, архат Патачара, получила глубокое прозрение, приведшее её к просветлению, пока она смотрела то, как затухает масляная лампа (Тир 116). Она осознала глубочайшее сходство пламени с умом, поняла, что и то и другое обусловлено, и подобно тому, как “ниббанизировалось” пламя, также должно было произойти и с сознанием.


Пламя не ниббанизировалось, ниббанизировалось масло и ниббанизировалось оно в оксид углерода и воду с выделением тепла, из которых состояло масло. Хозяин масла и зажигалки - тут как тут. Абсурдно думать, что пламя - это не просто название и думать куда уходит-приходит название. Название в мозге называющего так и стоит, на месте.
А монахиня бы лучше подумала о том, что формирует сознание. А формирует его как-раз таки хозяин масла и зажигалка, придумывая разные названия (сознавая) своему маслу. Вот облом.

----------


## Fritz

> Федь, о чем мы спорим.
> Я слышал что термин семчен употребляется в отношении существ, находящихся под властью кармы и аффектов, соответственно Будды не семчен.


Мы не спорим, я просто спросил. Потом буду спорить, если получится.
Давай не по слухам отвечать, а по существу, как правильно. Новый вопрос - разве карма и аффекты - это не сэм (ум, все его компоненты)?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Здесь речь идет не о пустотности Будды, а о терминах.


Не буду с вами спорить, укажу только на то, что я отвечал на поставленный топикстартером вопрос и не более того. Если мой ответ в чем то не соответствует Гелукпе, буду рад услышать. 




> В тибетском буддизме семчен  (живые существа) - это сансарические существа. Будда не семчен, поскольку он не сансарическое существо.
> В общепринятом в русском языке значении Будда конечно живое существо, но в контексте Учения он не явяеться живым существом.


Я в курсе, что нельзя наименовывать основание как захочется, наименование должно соответствовать основе, но это не вопрос существования или не существования, это вопрос достоверности. Его Святейшество Далай лама учит, что отрицание не должно быть утверждающим, тогда не придется оговариваться: "...живое...но в контексте Учения неживое..."




> Знатоком сутр является ПРАКТИКУЮЩИЙ буддист, понимающий смысл сутр, благодаря слушанию, размышлению освоению, например геше-лхарамаба из Дрепунг Гоман Дацана, а не тот кто утверждает, что сознание уничтожается при достижении состояния будды и неправильно трактует взаимо-зависимое происхождение.


Эко вы его по мордам, даже не дав и слова молвить.




> Я уже приводил здесь историю про знатока сутр из Бурятии, которого проверяли тибетцы и который бросанием зерна очистил тексты


Очень интересно. Видимо я пропустил. Можете повторить?

----------


## Fritz

А ведь есть между тем замечательное словечко - бодхичитта, по-тибетски byang chub sems. Читта - ум, он же сэм. "Ум будды(тот у кого бодхи в наличии)" получается чтоли?..
Ещё есть персонаж - Дядюшка Сэм. Пойду позвоню Пелевину.

----------


## Dondhup

"Очень интересно. Видимо я пропустил. Можете повторить?"

Один бурятский лама знал наизусть Кагью, тибетцы решили его проверить.
Они положили при входе в дуган под половицу книгу Дхармы и пригласили бурятского ламу зайти первым. Он попросил зерна и прочитав молитву благословил зерном вход, потом зашел. 
Вы переступили через том Дхармы, уважаемый - сказали тибетцы
Я не переступал через том Дхармы - ответил бурят
Тогда тибетцы достали из под половицы книгу - у нее были пустые страницы текст исчез.

Эта история про настоящего Знатока Дхармы.

----------

Zodpa Tharchin (25.03.2009), Оскольд (25.03.2009), Пилигрим (26.03.2009), Чиффа (26.03.2009)

----------

